# My latest WIP Daemon Prince [Update 5/8/07]



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is the latest conversion I am working on. He is going to be painted in my Thousand Sons scheme. These pics show the initial pinning stage (first pic) and the final modelling stage (2nd pic) with the exception of a giant eye growing out of the right shoulder pad. Tell me if any of you notice something different about the floating ball of flame that is cupped by the left hand


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks good. Very good. I'd try to paint the flame seperate so you don't get the primer on the flying stand plastic support peg thingy.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I love it, looks really hard. Interesting choice of Tau for the base, people usually go for loyalists on traitor bases.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looks the nuts mate


----------



## Deadman_Ian (Jan 6, 2007)

OOOOOH!! 
Thats cool!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the base is great. so is the rest of the model. awesome.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

To think, the time it'll take just to paint that base. It'll be worth it though. Great conversion, this guy's gonna look superb I'm sure, when done.



jigplums said:


> looks the nuts mate


Hmm, you a poker player?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

No. Lol is it a poker saying then?


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

jigplums said:


> No. Lol is it a poker saying then?


Yep. Here's the wiki article for a description: The nuts


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Great work!

I love the fallen Tau suit!


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice stuff Wraithlord, the pose is great and ur GS work looks neat and tidy, just 2 points, the left (fire) hand could do with moving down a cm or 2, at the moment you have it positioned so it look like it has an upwards momentum, implying jumping/flying, try moving it down slightly so you get more of a downwards momentum, so he looks like he is stomping/crushin,

also his shoulders, above is head is an empy area where i think u can place somethin small to give the mini a further edge, perhaps a chaos rhino trophy rack, or chaos term trophy rack.
only small things but i really appreciate people pointing them out to me so i thought id mention it


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice base Kill the tau


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Woot, painting has begun.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That will be something to see, your conversion is Superb!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Update

Here are a couple of pics showing the progress of the paint. The first pic is after 3 successive coats to get the basic blue colour I like to start from in order to highlight up to the final layer. The second pic is the finished blue armour and the banding picked out in Tin Bitz in preparation for further paint.


















The face was going to be the same colour as the armour but I have decided to go in a different direction with the skin areas. More pics to come as I progress.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Cool to see one of you leet paintjobs in action Wraith. Look forward to seeing future photos.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Update


The skin is now 3 coats in with substantially more to go. The eventual finished product will be almost a full flesh or pallid flesh tone with a hint of blue to show the blending of the skin and armour. Horns and claws will go slightly different with Bleached Bone being added in successive layers. At least, that is the hope 










One thing I wouldn't mind getting a little feedback on is the scales on the wings (near the upper claw and such). What colours would you guys go with that? A different shade of blue to blend in a bit or a total contrast of somekind? And if so, what kind of contrast?

I am also thinking of doing further updates by editing the first post so you can see the progression better. Would you guys like that better if I did it that way for posting pics?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Few more pics. Skin is finished with only the scales and small details to be done now and the bone coloured areas are mostly done as well.


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

THAT IS GODLY! really though its great!


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Can i send you my DP to work on... pretty please T_T i want something badass looking like that XD atm all mine has is a chain rack across his back, btw im trying to do a word bearers DP, problem is his skin is generally same paint as the armor, so im wondering if i dry brush where the skin is and than the armor overlaps thatwhere it starts, how would that look you guys think?
Well any tips appreciated at all really ^^
Btw again really great work wraithlord


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

If you want the skin to blend into the armour you will have to layer it instead of drybrush as you will need a more gradual transition than drybrushing will allow you. However if you do it right there is no doubt it will look awesome.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Thx was wondering about that, since with Wordbearers there is a megenta ink wash to give it a more crimson look and i thought drybrushing might make a good skinlike transition, but layering will prolly work better, thx much^^


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Damnit, I'm too late. Anyway, the tabard looks flat and unconvincing, and one or two more realistic folds along the length would make it fit much better. It's the little details being correct that really elevate a model from good to excellent.


----------



## Plarz (Jan 25, 2007)

very nice, It looks as if his armor draws power from ice, or is cold. Very cool.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I decided to go back and redo some greenstuff on him. He now has a third eye and the right shoulderpad has been redone similar to Abaddons sword with a ton of small faces instead of the huge eye it had. I like the third eye but I am not convinced the faces are right for the model. I will get a pic when I can and get your opinions on it.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

It's a mont'au devil!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Update: 

As I said, I didn't like the way the shoulderpad turned out so I once again ripped off the gs and redid it. Now the shoulder has 5 or 6 eyes all in different directions and angles coming out of it. Going to go with that as I like the looks of it and it fits the Tzeentch theme imho.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Update:
> 
> As I said, I didn't like the way the shoulderpad turned out so I once again ripped off the gs and redid it. Now the shoulder has 5 or 6 eyes all in different directions and angles coming out of it. Going to go with that as I like the looks of it and it fits the Tzeentch theme imho.


Sounds very interesting, great work so far! The blue metal armour 
is also very interesting, I was have been thinking of trying something
like that for a while. But I was very unsure if it would look good, looks 
like I'm going to have to gve it a try :wink: 

And great work on that ball of warpflame, very Tzeentchy!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow very nice, I love the wings, keep it up


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have gone back and once again redone the shouldpad. Now the model has 5 or 6 large eyes on the shoulder which fits the Tzeentch theme more I think.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are the latest pics of this guy. Not a whole lot more has been done as I was stuck with the feeling it needed something more. The 3rd eye and the eyes on the shoulderpad are what I finally decided to go with and now I am happy with the model and have started to finally finish painting it.

Pics of the greenstuff eyes on the head and shoulderpad










A bit of the base to show the progress on the downed battlesuit.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

that would make any space marine renounce his loyalty to the emperor


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Im really lookin forward to the finished product wraith, it looks awsome though great work!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Goodness that is looking sweet WL.

I really wanna see him decked out with his flame n such!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I changed my mind about the colour of the sword runes and the flame. Going with the green ended up that there was not enough contrast to the model so I will be using flame colours like red and yellow


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey wraith heres an idea for the sword, try black/purple/blue shadowing on the blade with golden runes eh? just an idea though, its up to you, just having red... it doesnt seem to fit the model at all, just imo though


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

that thing would make any space marine think twice about his loyalty to the emperor


----------



## Aslomov (Mar 29, 2007)

This is an ace conversion!

I got a deamon prince today and was planning on doin the same thing with it, minus the battlesuit, the flames and I was gonna make the left hand pointing..

I think what would have made this look even better, is to have the sword through the battlsuit..


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thought about it but it would have taken even more work and I had already had enough of the dremel by that time


----------



## Aslomov (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose..


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I once again redid the 3rd eye on this model. Moved it down to a more central position over the other two eyes. Now it doesn't look like a helmet lamp on the top of his head


----------



## Severian (Jan 22, 2007)

That is one scary looking bastard! :shock: Can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Just awsome!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, painting has begun once again. Games Day here in Canada is on May 5th and I am going to try and get this model done in order to put it in the Golden Daemon. Don't think I have a prayer personally but it would be nice to see if I can make the first cut at least.

I did find a few things that I have to touch up with greenstuff like joint lines and such (most notably on the neck/wing area) which I am going to do tonight. However, I think I may actually change the skin tone of the dude. The armour I like but with the blue armour and blue skin, there is very little contrast going on with this model. I am open to suggestions guys, hit me.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I think you have a chance, WL. You may not be a "professional" but you are damned good, as are many members here.

And plus, that is a great model you have created.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

UPDATE

The sword blade is now finished and is done in a similar manner to the Bloodletter I posted. The floating fireball has been removed and the hand is now done up with GS to look as if the hand itself were burning. The armour is mostly done at this point and the trimming/banding is done as well. I may possibly have to touch up the armour later on down the road but that is just a maybe at this point. I have also started to put paint on the pipes/hoses on the model. 

Now the downside: I can't recreate the method I used on the skin. I have absolutely no idea how I did it at this point. Which unfortunately means that I am going to have to redo the skin on the entire model. This sounds worse than I really is however as I had decided that I wasn't all that happy with the skintone anyway. I am still going to keep it a blue shade but now it will be a fairly dark blue, allowing the silvery blue of the armour to stand out even more. This will also mean that the horns and claws will end up a different colour as well. After that comes the Battlesuit on the base and then the base itself. The loincloth still needs to be finished as well but that is a minor thing with just a small freehand symbol of Tzeentch to be painted on.

Once that is done, and a few other details on the Prince, I will begin work on the wings, which I seriously hope I have the chops to pull off. I am planning to paint the Eye of Terror and the surrounding space on his wings (both sides), almost as if by looking at his wings you are looking at a window into space. the EoT will be on one wing and possibly the upper curve of a planet on the other. Both of these have to be freehanded and done so as close as possible on both sides of the wings. If I can't pull it off, the wings will be done in a colour similar to the current skin colour shown in the pics with more of a flesh tone to them.

Oh and all this has to be finished by no later than May 4th :roll:

:thumb2:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are pics of the work so far. Very interested in peoples reaction to the skin and the purple flames and gems.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That is becoming a truley sweet model Wraithlord.
The purple/pink flames are looking good imo and the skin is enough of a contrast to the armour to see the difference.

Im really looking forward to seeing the pictures of this when you have finished the monster.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:shock: The sword :shock: I think I just wet my pants.

That is trully breath taking man - I wish I could paint that good. How did you do that sword - it beats any Deamon Blade I have ever seen.

Cannot wait to see it done.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

This guy just keeps getting better and better, the contast between the skin and the
armour is good IMHO. REally like how the sword turned out, has that whole magic/
daemonic weapon feel to it. The fireball also works very good, kinda reminds me 
of that 'pink fire of Tzeentch' spell


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

that is one hell (pardon the pun) of a daemon prince


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some new pics to get opinions on. 










































Jacobite, the sword is actually very easy to do.

Black/Red Gore 50/50
Blood Red
Blazing Orange
Sunburst Yellow
Skull White

Each colour is added to the previous colours all the way through to keep hints of previous layers in the colouring. The only exception is the White, which has just the smallest mix of the other colours added in. It takes a little bit of playing around to find the mix you like but is very easy to do


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:shock: Sorry I just had to change my pants. That looks brilliant. Your greenstuffing is spot on.

Thanks for the sword tips, will defintly be trying it out on my Radical =I= when I aquire him.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh My! He is soooo nice.

How much more have you got to do on him?


----------



## Severian (Jan 22, 2007)

The model looks the business 8) I have to agree, easy to do or not the sword looks awesome and thanks I'll most definitely be using that tip for my own painting. 

Good work bud


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Final pics of the model have been posted in the Modelling and Painting forum here:

http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=1757


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Wraith. :| That is amazing. You do wonders with a paintbrush. I seriously can not find ANYTHING wrong with the job you've done so far. It really is an amazing job. Keep it up.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

woah wish I could model like that T_T
Oh well
Brilliant converting and nice use of green stuff with amazing painting. Have to complain about the battlesuit on the base though. That could be my battlesuit commander's relative T_T <- me T_T <- my battlesuit commander

XD

Anyway, 8.9/10


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Since the prior link points to a page that no longer exists, I am reposting the final pics here:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

That sword is sweet *mental note* steal sword idea......

Looking through your wip has made me want to do my Khornate d/p
Great job on this the flesh looks so much better than the original colour scheme you had on it and your greenstuff work is ace.

A great inspiration for the rest of us



Warpath


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My only regret with this model is that I did not have the time to try and paint the eye of terror on the wings like I originally planned. Gamesday came up way too fast for it to be attempted. Still more than happy with the end result but I would have liked to do that.


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

fuck me sideways wraith tht almost got me collecting thxcousand sons >< awesome work dude


----------



## Lothrus (Dec 4, 2007)

truely amazing!!
im in love.......:wink:


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Not fully painted=:shok:
Almost fully painted=:shok::shok:
Fully painted=:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:

Final score: my first (or second, can't remember) 10/10!


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

I like the Tau base most people use loyalists and thats some good originality.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Dude u just made me reconsider not playing 1k sons with 1 model! ah well its great totally great


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Definitely my favorite from you! (Guys, you have to see this one in person to really appreciate it.)

Well done bud!


----------

